# Apple Watch Nike VS GARMIN fenix 3 sapphire !



## Devs125 (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
À toutes et à tous,
J hésité entre une GARMIN fenix 3 sapphire hr ET une APPLE Watch Nike POUR pratiquer velo, randonnées, notifications Sms, mails, appels téléphoniques , fréquencemètre cardiaque, écouter de la musique.
QU en pensez Vous?
Merci de me répondre
Bon dimanche à toutes et à tous


----------



## marlou (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
En dehors de l'esthétique, 2 différences pour moi entre les deux: l'autonomie et le "statut": la Garmin pour le sportif un peu plus pur et  dur (ce n'est que mon avis), l'aw pour celui qui a besoin de la montrer  ou d'en posséder une; l'aw se recharge tous les jours, la garmin nettement moins (toute proportion gardée, hein!)
Bref, Garmin pour l'aventurier des champs, aw pour celui des villes..
Je te souhaite une bonne réflexion!


----------



## Devs125 (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide!
Bon dimanche
Au plaisir


----------



## Devs125 (30 Octobre 2016)

Je reviens sur mon précédent post juste pour dire QU apparemment la IWatch Nike avec l APPLE CARE+ est quasiment au même prix que la GARMIN fenix 3 sapphire hr , ET me semble moins perfectionnée !
QU en pensez Vous, déjà rien que le verre de la GARMIN est inrayable !


----------



## ptitm@lin (30 Octobre 2016)

J'ai l'AW nike + au niveau autonomie je tiens au moins trois jours sans utilisation du GPS ! Donc c'est une réelle surprise [emoji7]
Pour ce qui est de l'ecran j'avais une série 1 et je ne l'ai pas rayé ! Le mide GPS Jje vais tester cette semaine !


----------



## Devs125 (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir
Merci POUR votre réponse, j attends encore D autres avis car ce sera mon cadeau de Noel ET également j aime beaucoup les produits APPLE !


----------



## Yaya31832 (30 Octobre 2016)

Alors faites-vous plaisir en prenant la montre [emoji355]️[emoji6]. Moi j'en suis bien content


----------



## Devs125 (30 Octobre 2016)

Oui, je pense que je vais plutôt craquer pour une IWatch D APPLE, mais j hésité encore un peu quant à la revente D une APPLE Watch Nike ET une APPLE Watch sport, que pensez Vous laquelle si je change dans un an se revendra le mieux ?

Pas très francais! Lol
Pensez Vous QU une smart Watch T sport se revendra mieux QU une Nike ?

Bonjour
La communauté,
Vaut il mieux , ultime question prendre une APPLE Watch en acier inoxydable certes un peu plus chère , mais peut être plus solide, car verre inrayable ET plus belle ???


----------



## Yaya31832 (1 Novembre 2016)

Pour la revente aucune idée... j'imagine que ça ne changera pas grand chose. Moi j'ai la version sport noire. J'ai plusieurs bracelet mais pour le sport rien de mieux que le bracelet élastomère. Je préfère la version - chère et j'y fait attention. Et puis le jour où elle aura fait son temps je prendrai une nouvelle. 1an et 4mois maintenant, un petit éclat sur le côté et une mini griffe. C'est pas grave [emoji6]


----------



## jcoulais (10 Novembre 2016)

J'ai l"AW Nike depuis 15 jours, et c'est une bonne surprise. Pour le coté activité, je ai des besoins basiques, et globalement je suis satisfait de l'application Nike, l'application activité fournie en standard fonctionne bien aussi. Par contre, les fonctions ne vont pas aussi loin que celles annoncées pour la Fénix sapphirre (mais qui en a besoin ...)
Le plus de l'AW, ce sont les fonctions de la montre connectée qui s'ajoutent aux fonctions fitness. Ayant un iPhone6 plus, assez imposant, je découvre avec cette montre l'information immédiate qui m'évite souvent de sortir l'iPhone, ou de le consulter à bon escient. L'AW est avant tout un périphérique de l'iPhone à consultation rapide, utile pour répondre au téléphone quand l'iPhone est dans une poche ou un sac. Pratique avec Siri pour noter un RV, régler un minuteur, une alarme, suivre le parcours d'un itinéraire dans plans (vraiment un plus quand on marche à pied ou en vélo, alerte par vibration + affichage en gros de la direction à prendre).
Comme je n'avais plus de montre, cet achat m'apporte beaucoup de petites choses, et au final c'est un bon achat, avec une bonne surprise pour l'autonomie... de la montre car celle du téléphone a un peu baissé.


----------



## okeeb (10 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'utilise la Fenix 3 Sapphire depuis plus d'un an, et je dois dire qu'elle comble mes attentes :

- esthétique de montre homme
- robustesse
- autonomie (3 à 5 semaines réelles sans activité)
- affichage permanent
- compatibilité Android et iOS
- polyvalence, possibilités sportives nombreuses et paramétrables
- verre saphir très résistant
- étanche à 100 mètres
- bracelets standards de 26 mm
- accessoires spécifiques à différents sports en option

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Devs125 (11 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir
Oui,bien sûr c est le Top POUR LES activités sportives,LE problème de la Fenix3 sapphire c est le Prix!


----------



## okeeb (11 Novembre 2016)

je reconnais que c'est un investissement, mais n'est-ce pas la résultante de la robustesse, de l'aspect et des performances ? de plus, je ne serais pas surpris d'un temps de conservation supérieur à celui d'une Apple watch, très fashion et donc de fait bien plus exposée à la lassitude de son porteur. ses fonctions plutôt communes risquent de rapidement la laisser derrière d'autres challenger du segment...
une bonne partie de ceux de mon entourage qui ont fait l'acquisition de l'AW la délaissent de plus en plus, s'ils ne l'ont pas déjà revendu.


----------



## Devs125 (11 Novembre 2016)

Oui je suis entièrement d accord


----------



## okeeb (11 Novembre 2016)

je crois honnêtement que les deux sont difficilement comparables. la Fenix est partie d'un cahier des charges de sportive connectée. les fonctions smartwatche ne sont que le détournement de l'usage premier des fonctions sans fil, à savoir la communication avec les serveurs garmin pour le stockage et la synchronisation des activités sportives. 
l'AW est à la base un objet de mode doté de fonctions évoluées en symbiose avec le smartphone de la marque. pas vraiment une montre mais plutôt un wearable de haut niveau, joli mais fragile.


----------



## Devs125 (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir
Pardon de vous déranger car il est tres tard!
Pourriez vous me dire S il vous plait la différence entre la GARMIN 3sapphire ET la GARMIN fenix 3 HR ?
Merci DE me répondre,quand vous aurez un instant DE libre
Cordialement


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (13 Novembre 2016)

Alors moi j'ai une fenix3 depuis un an, et l'Apple watch Nike depuis le 28/10.
En fait elles ne sont pas comparables car pas faites pour la même chose. (même si elles sont toutes 2 "connectées")

*La fenix3*, c'est un très bon produit pour les sports, mais pas une "smartwatch" au sens ou on le décrit aujourd'hui.
Perso je ne m'en suis servi que pour la course à pied et le ski (mesure de vitesse en descente), là pratiquement aucun produit ne l'égale. (avant elle, j'ai eu toutes les montres Android wear qui sont sorties...)
Ceci dit, quand on est habitué comme moi au coatch vocal (plutôt qu'à la lecture du petit écran de la montre...) on reprend vite le smartphone et runtactic qui pour un coureur pour le fun et la forme, remplit 100% des besoins...

Très vite avec la fenix je suis resté sur ma faim et très vite repris une vraie smartwatch pour "tout le reste" :
- la lecture des notifications sur la fenix reste très sommaire et basique, et il faut de bons yeux car on ne peut zoomer la police de caractères.. (chez moi c'est illisible)
- les vibrations en notification sont nettement moins bonnes que l'AW2 (aucune watch ne l'égale en fait sur ce point).
- Et le look : Elle a un gros diamètre, une forte épaisseur, et paradoxalement l'écran est plutôt petit (car elle est loin d'être "bordless"...) alors elle ne peut sur ce point se comparer avec aucune des smartwatchs.
La fenix, c'est sommes toutes un produit assez "rustique". (jamais personne ne m'a dit : waow c'est quoi ta montre ?), et je m'en suis aussi rapidement lassé sur ce point.


*L'Apple watch 2,* je l'ai depuis sa sortie le 28/10 (en version Nike+), et on ne peut la comparer à la fenix3.
Elle est nikel pour le sport évidemment, et il faut le préciser : c'est la seule smartwatch dont l'écran est lisible au soleil...
mais sur les aspects "smartwatch", là c'est le must du must :
- lecture et gestion des notifications, applis, qualité sonore des notifications, qualité graphique et visuelle de l'écran, qualité et ressenti des vibrations, gestion de l'intensité lumineuse en fonction de la luminosité ambiante, et le look (on aime ou pas, mais elle est classe).

Le seul point sur lequel je suis un peu déçu, c'est que je pensais me passer du smartphone pour courir, car j'avais lu que le coatch vocal fonctionnait sur la montre sans besoin de l'iPhone, avec des écouteur bluetooth, mais les applis de course n'ont pas encore implémenté cette fonctionnalité : donc pour l'instant je continue de courir en prenant le smartphone.

Autre point qui m'a fait hésiter dans mon choix de l'AW2 :
même si le coatch vocal fonctionnait en courant sans le smartphone, elle n'a pas de carte SIM pour être autonome pour les appels, et je préfère rester joignable (et pouvoir appeler en cas de secours) lorsque je pars courir.
Et comme j'avais avant l'AW2 une LG Urbane 2ne édition (LTE), je pouvais courir sans smartphone en restant joignable (c'est la seule à ce jour qui le fait, mais ne fonctionne pas avec l'iPhone 7 (elle ne s'apère pas en bluetooth...)


----------



## Devs125 (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour
Merci beaucoup d avoir pris le temps ET eu la gentillesse de me répondre,je vais donc en rester A mon idee première ET m offrir POUR Noel une APPLE WATCH
Très bon dimanche
AU plaisir


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2016)

Devs125 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Pardon de vous déranger car il est tres tard!
> Pourriez vous me dire S il vous plait la différence entre la GARMIN 3sapphire ET la GARMIN fenix 3 HR ?
> Merci DE me répondre,quand vous aurez un instant DE libre
> Cordialement


La sapphire est la version haut de gamme, avec verre saphir. La hr dispose d'un capteur cardiaque optique. 

Le choix doit vraiment se porter sur le but : en tant que produit purement Apple et conçu uniquement pour cela, il est évident que la symbiose de l'AW avec les iPhone est réussie. Le contraire serait un comble. La Fenix 3 doit composer avec la nécessité d'être compatible avec deux OS, dont un multi-hardware. 

L'AW est un objet essentiellement tourné vers la marche et le running. Son étanchéité relative et son autonomie ne la destinent clairement à rien d'autre... 

Quand au style, et là ça n'est qu'affaire de goût personnel, je ne trouve que la Fenix 3 fasse rustique. Cela reviendrait à taxer de rustique les gros boîtiers Tissot, Lanier ou consorts... Et n'oublions pas que c'est une montre, elle. 

Pour ce qui est des notifications, n'oublions pas non plus que deux appareils sont en cause. Incriminer la F3 est rapide quand les notifications arrivent en retard... Le téléphone est peut-être lié à cela. Pour ma part, elle a tendance à vibrer quelques fractions de secondes avant le téléphone, un comble [emoji16] 

Si maintenant les boîtiers de gros diamètre ou les sports de montagne, d'eau, les treks ou les marathons, ou bien encore le cyclisme ne vous charment pas, alors l'AW vous est clairement dédiée !


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (13 Novembre 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> L'AW est un objet essentiellement tourné vers la marche et le running. Son étanchéité relative et son autonomie ne la destinent clairement à rien d'autre...


Quelle déscription médisante de l'Apple Watch....
A la base l'AW est une smartwatch ! contrairement aux produits Garmin.
Et je dirais que le podomètre (qui fonctionne de base sur le smartphone quand on le porte, et existait largement avant l'arrivée des montres connectées), et les fonctions d'activités (runing et autres), sont des plus à l'utilisation de base des smartwatchs...

Les Garmin et ses concurrents des produits axés avant tout sport, ont ajouté des fonctions de notifications (qui restent basiques quoiqu'on en dise) pour avoir une chance d'être conservés au quotidien par les utilisateurs qui recherchent l'interface avec le smartphone...

Et pour finir, l'étanchéité à 100 m reste une option destinée aux plongeurs... pour courir et être à l'extérieur au quotidien, l'étanchéité de l'AW est largement suffisante. (et c'est ce que 99% des utilisateurs lui demandent.


----------



## Devs125 (13 Novembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour TOUS avis ET conseils!


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2016)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Quelle déscription médisante de l'Apple Watch....
> A la base l'AW est une smartwatch ! contrairement aux produits Garmin.
> Et je dirais que le podomètre (qui fonctionne de base sur le smartphone quand on le porte, et existait largement avant l'arrivée des montres connectées), et les fonctions d'activités (runing et autres), sont des plus à l'utilisation de base des smartwatchs...
> 
> ...



Point de médisance ici, juste la caractérisation de deux produits. 
L'AW n'est PAS une montre. c'est un objet connecté. quand elle affichera l'heure en permanence, et ce pendant une durée honorable ce sera alors un élément à reconsidérer.
et, oui, c'est bien une smartwatch, à la différence (comme je le disais d'ailleurs) de. la F3, conçue pour le sport avant de détourner ses fonctions sans fil pour devenir "smart" . 
les notifications basiques ? elle affiche mails, SMS, appels, calendrier, navigation du téléphone, contrôle musical... que pourrait elle bien notifier d'autre ? 

Enfin pour rappel, et dans le but d'être. impartial et de bien repositionner chaque produit à sa place, je cite la définition d'une étanchéité à 100m :
"10ATM / 100 mètres (étanche): La montre peut résister une pression de 10 Bars.: douche, natation, plongée en eau peu profonde (apnée), mais pas de plongée avec bouteilles ni plongée professionnelle. Si la montre a été utilisée en eau de mer, la rincer recto - verso à l'eau douce, puis la sécher convenablement. Pas d'utilisation des poussoirs ou du remontoir dans l'eau."

Elle n'est donc pas conçue pour les plongeurs, juste plus adaptée à l'eau. 

Inutile de caractériser d'office de médisant un post allant simplement à l'encontre de ce que tous s'accordent à dire. 
Ce n'est qu'un  avis un tant soit peu documenté.


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2016)

Devs125 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Merci beaucoup d avoir pris le temps ET eu la gentillesse de me répondre,je vais donc en rester A mon idee première ET m offrir POUR Noel une APPLE WATCH
> Très bon dimanche
> AU plaisir


excellent et très élégant choix ! il faudra revenir nous en parler ici bas afin de recueillir votre avis à l'usage !


----------



## Devs125 (13 Novembre 2016)

Dernière question, J hésité un peu Encore entre une APPLE WATCH Sport ET une APPLE WATCH Nike,laquelle des deux à votre avis se revendra le mieux d ici 1 an ET demi environ ?


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2016)

Devs125 a dit:


> Dernière question, J hésité un peu Encore entre une APPLE WATCH Sport ET une APPLE WATCH Nike,laquelle des deux à votre avis se revendra le mieux d ici 1 an ET demi environ ?


difficile à dire, le marché de la revente est parfois tordu... Néanmoins la Nike est la plus technologiquement avancée, et la plus puissante. de surcroît, le surcout qu'elle impose risque de la rendre moins commune donc potentiellement plus recherchée...


----------



## Devs125 (13 Novembre 2016)

D accord ET Encore Merci


----------



## okeeb (13 Novembre 2016)

au plaisir, et à bientôt !


----------



## Devs125 (13 Novembre 2016)

Oui, tout à fait


----------



## rizoto (13 Novembre 2016)

Ma femme veut une montre courir comme cadeau, l'aw1 ne lui plaisait pas car pas de gps mais la aw2 en a un! est-elle vraiment autonome?

Je crois avoir lu que la aw 2 nike etait identique a l.aw standard ! seules quelques complications et les bracelets sont differents!


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2016)

rizoto a dit:


> Ma femme veut une montre courir comme cadeau, l'aw1 ne lui plaisait pas car pas de gps mais la aw2 en a un! est-elle vraiment autonome?
> Je crois avoir lu que la aw 2 nike etait identique a l.aw standard ! seules quelques complications et les bracelets sont differents!



Vraisemblablement le hardware serait tout de même légèrement différent, à confirmer, afin d'apporter un surcroît de puissance, tout comme la gestion énergétique, revue à la hausse afin de supporter mieux l'apport de nouvelles fonctions. Néanmoins, je doute que l'on puisse s'attendre à plus de 3 jours d'usage (sans activité sportive)...


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (15 Novembre 2016)

Quand on a gouté à ce type d'écran en courant de nuit (comme c'est le cas en hiver à partir de 17h...) difficile de comparer une Garmin...


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2016)

???


----------



## firecoq (12 Décembre 2016)

Grand consommateur de pommes, possesseur de Macbook Pro, iPad mini 2,  utilisateur d'iPhones depuis des années (3GS, 4, 5, 6)...J'ai longtemps hésité à investir dans une Apple Watch. Je ne l'ai pas fait car j'ai vraiment du mal à concevoir de devoir la recharger plusieurs fois par semaine pour une montre qui proposait si peu de fonctions. La sortie de la Watch 2 ne m'ayant toujours pas convaincu, je me suis finalement décider à m'offrir une Garmin Fenix 3 sapphire HR pour Noël.
Je la trouve bien plus pratique au quotidien dans tous les domaines qu'une apple watch.
Alors certes elle coute 600 balles (450€ si on arrive à la faire livrer Hors taxes comme moi) mais elle va bien plus loin dans ses compétences telles que moniteur d'activité, GPS, et cardiofréquencemètre. Elle est naturellement destinée aux sportifs, mais restant sobre elle peut tout autant se porter habillée avec un des nombreux élégants cadrans interchangeables disponibles sur GarminConnect. L’Apple watch est quand a elle plus destinée aux geeks ou aux coureurs du dimanche car franchement rien que pour l'autonomie c'est n’importe quoi.


----------



## okeeb (12 Décembre 2016)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Quand on a gouté à ce type d'écran en courant de nuit (comme c'est le cas en hiver à partir de 17h...) difficile de comparer une Garmin...


Quel est le rapport ?


----------



## Marto3 (16 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir, pour ceux qui l'utilise pour courir j'ai eu la V1 et le cardio en courant était pas très réactif !!! Il fallait attendre quelques secondes Le Bras levé pour voir la fréquence cardiaque s'affiché. Est ce que avec la série 2 le cardio est plus réactif quand ont lève Le Bras en courant?  
Merci de vos réponse car j'hésite à en prendre une pour ce problème que j'ai eu avec la V1. 

Bonne soirée.


----------

